

The PGPi scanning project - lukashed
http://www.pgpi.org/pgpi/project/scanning/

======
junto
Reason given for the use of books in the article isn't quite right. Export is
not circumvented because non-electronic copies are allowed, but quite simply
the export of books is protected by the First Amendment:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy#Criminal_in...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy#Criminal_investigation)

Didn't someone get the algorithm tattooed on their body? If you Google PGP
tattoo then a few examples come back, but I seem to remember someone doing it
first specifically to test the US munitions export law, but who was it?

~~~
matthewmcg
The tatoo was a short bit of Perl code implementing RSA. Details here:
[http://www.cypherspace.org/rsa/](http://www.cypherspace.org/rsa/)

